
The China Challenge:How their military build-up is ending U.S. supremacy in Asia - b_b
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/china-army/index.html
======
1PlayerOne
The Chinese military buildup is manageable if only the internal political
polarization in the US was not so dire.

